# Could you guys give me some info about my bike?



## Coaster Brake (Feb 11, 2012)

This is the most recent addition to my fledgling collection,(Ignore the poorly rigged headlight battery)










It is Badged Pullman, Arnold Schwinn&co, the Morrow hub is stamped D3, and I was told the crank was stamped '35.
I was just wondering what there was to learn about it, If it has any interesting parts, and who/what "pullman'' was.
I figure it is either a B9 or a B10.
Thanks guys.


----------



## robertc (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice score,congtatulations on a that bad boy. Looks like your fleet is moving up in the world. 
Robert


----------



## jpromo (Feb 11, 2012)

It looks like you've got the year and model pegged. The Morrow date checks out at the third quarter of '34 so it fits that it'd lay around a bit before going on a '35 bike. I'd guess B9 or B10 too but somebody else will be able to give a surer answer.

Sweet bike indeed it is! It's got such a great look about it. I remember seeing it on the rat rod site, unless that was you?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 11, 2012)

jpromo said:


> It looks like you've got the year and model pegged. The Morrow date checks out at the third quarter of '34 so it fits that it'd lay around a bit before going on a '35 bike. I'd guess B9 or B10 too but somebody else will be able to give a surer answer.
> 
> Sweet bike indeed it is! It's got such a great look about it. I remember seeing it on the rat rod site, unless that was you?




I bought it from the guy who had it there, I drove several hours one way to pick it up,
I just had to have it!
All I have done to it is hook up that battery, clean and regrease the brake, and recover the seat.
Overall it is a very solid rider.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 11, 2012)

*Nice!!*

Wow,it looks mostly original  too. I love the h/bars. Are the fenders aluminum? These pre war Schwinns just keep poppin up.Great find.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 11, 2012)

PCHiggin said:


> Wow,it looks mostly original  too. I love the h/bars. Are the fenders aluminum? These pre war Schwinns just keep poppin up.Great find.




I always assumed that the fenders were stainless, I didn't know they made aluminum ones.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 11, 2012)

Coaster Brake said:


> I always assumed that the fenders were stainless, I didn't know they made aluminum ones.




I'm not sure either,Are they magnetic?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 11, 2012)

PCHiggin said:


> I'm not sure either,Are they magnetic?




I'll check later, are the aluminum ones more desirable?


----------



## REC (Feb 11, 2012)

*Nice Ride!*

Those are stainless fenders - they show it well in the last photo. Now.... if you don't want those ugly old heavy stainless fenders, I'll give you the address to mail them to for proper recycling.... (And being the nice guy that I am, I'd even give you the scrap price for them!)
              (Re-_CYCLE_-ing..)  

I have a '33 and a '34, the fenders on the '34 are really nice, the ones on the '33 I have spent a pretty good amount of time working on and am OK with the result, but yours would be a NICE, no make that an EXCELLENT replacement!

They do straighten well, and polishing is not too hard either. The nice part is that those are boy's fenders, not girl's. No holes along the edges for the skirt guard. I think you got a nice find. Without a tank I think is a B-9, I think the tank is a B-10 thing, but I am not 100% positive. Both of mine are tanked, and after paying for them, I felt like getting tanked too!

All kidding aside, the one you have looks REALLY good. I have no chainguards on either of mine, but just watched one end on fleapay and lost out. It was correct and pretty nice overall. That one doesn't look like the originals. I'd STILL take the bike!

REC


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 11, 2012)

Coaster Brake said:


> I'll check later, are the aluminum ones more desirable?




Absolutely yes....but not sure if schwinn used extended aluminum fenders, just the shorter front raingutter style (could be wrong).

Yours looks like the same junior motorbike frame as my 35.





Chris


----------



## REC (Feb 11, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Absolutely yes....but not sure if schwinn used extended aluminum fenders, just the shorter front raingutter style (could be wrong).
> 
> Yours looks like the same junior motorbike frame as my 35.
> 
> ...




Chris,
Yours appears to have a different front section - look at the steering (head) tube, lower bar and downtube. But it SURE IS NICE!

REC


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with the bike for sure, I think I will keep it together though.
If only I could find a tank.....


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 11, 2012)

If anyone was curious, the fenders are for sure stainless, as a magnet sticks to them.
So what is the pullman name on the headbadge about?


----------



## REC (Feb 11, 2012)

Coaster Brake said:


> If anyone was curious, the fenders are for sure stainless, as a magnet sticks to them.
> So what is the pullman name on the headbadge about?




It's one of many names that were put on them. I have a Pullman badge that is a little different than the oval one, I also have a Packard one that is oval, a couple of Excelsior oval ones (1 in a box, 1 one a bike), and something else I can't remember right now. I REALLY want to put a different badge on my '34, but haven't had the nerve to change it. (Yup, chicken!)

Keep lookin' for a tank, they're out there. I sold one that was an original that had had some bad days a while ago, and another one that I think was an earlier model as the latches (a giveaway) were different than what I knew should be right. It latched on each end of the door. The right one has a single latch about center of the door on the bottom.

I still think you got a really nice one!

REC


----------



## how (Feb 11, 2012)

Coaster Brake said:


> If anyone was curious, the fenders are for sure stainless, as a magnet sticks to them.
> So what is the pullman name on the headbadge about?




Quality stainless is non ferrous ( not magnetic) as is aluminum


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 12, 2012)

*Long front fender*

The long front fender looks interesting. Does it match the profile of the back fender?
What is the serial# on bb, and what is the measurement from center crank to top of seat tube?


----------



## REC (Feb 12, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> The long front fender looks interesting. Does it match the profile of the back fender?
> What is the serial# on bb, and what is the measurement from center crank to top of seat tube?






how said:


> Quality stainless is non ferrous ( not magnetic) as is aluminum




Both of these posts made me go back and look at the photos again. I'll stand by my statement on the rear fender being stainless, but after the second look, the front doesn't look like it is.  

The comment regarding the length of the front fender also made me curious. 

Both the '33 & '34 I have have a very short front section forward of the fork. That one looks like a fender from someting later, or perhaps a different make? It also looks like it is a steel fender.

Guess my coffee intake yesterday was a little light.

REC
(And I'd still dispose of them for you!)


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 12, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> The long front fender looks interesting. Does it match the profile of the back fender?
> What is the serial# on bb, and what is the measurement from center crank to top of seat tube?




Upon closer inspection, It does appear as though the front fender is chrome (or something like it), I just thought it was dirty, but other than that, the fenders have the same profile, braces, etc.
From the center of the crank to the top of the seat tube appears to be roughly 20 inches.
This bike also has the shortest serial number I have ever seen.


----------



## REC (Feb 12, 2012)

The serial number is interesting. The stamping starting with a letter is different than my two. The 33 has 5 numbers, the 34 has 6, neither of which have a letter involved. I am going to look further for another book that is here somewhere to read into this. There was also someone here on the CABE that was looking at the serial numbers on these, and I sent photos to him of one of the ones I've had. 

Interesting stuff.

REC


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 12, 2012)

REC said:


> The serial number is interesting. The stamping starting with a letter is different than my two. The 33 has 5 numbers, the 34 has 6, neither of which have a letter involved. I am going to look further for another book that is here somewhere to read into this. There was also someone here on the CABE that was looking at the serial numbers on these, and I sent photos to him of one of the ones I've had.
> 
> Interesting stuff.
> 
> REC




Let me know what you find, the number looked weird to me too.
Not like any other pictures I had seen.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 12, 2012)

*1935 Serial*



Coaster Brake said:


> Let me know what you find, the number looked weird to me too.
> Not like any other pictures I had seen.




Whats goin down coaster brake? Great Bike, looks like nice weather as well.
 I recently had to research a new motor bike of mine,there is a clip from a 1932 catalog showing pullman bikes on link below. Notice the fender options on B model.
My pal Bricycle confirmed your serial as '35. I have a '36 Majestic Badged c-67 motorbike with P  then 4 numbers very evenly spaced, and a '33 Excelsior Badged with 6 total numbers spuratically spaced.
Your bike looks to be on of the 9 models unequiped 19x22 frame. As for the fenders, they may or may not be original to the bike. From what I've learned the b10 and regular 10 and 9's for that matter were still available in 36.
 See link, last post shows short fenders on 36 model.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?22642-MotorBike-Help-33/page3
Can you post a level profile shot of the bike


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 12, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> Whats goin down coaster brake? Great Bike, looks like nice weather as well.
> I recently had to research a new motor bike of mine,there is a clip from a 1932 catalog showing pullman bikes on link below. Notice the fender options on B model.
> My pal Bricycle confirmed your serial as '35. I have a '36 Majestic Badged c-67 motorbike with P  then 4 numbers very evenly spaced, and a '33 Excelsior Badged with 6 total numbers spuratically spaced.
> Your bike looks to be on of the 9 models unequiped 19x22 frame. As for the fenders, they may or may not be original to the bike. From what I've learned the b10 and regular 10 and 9's for that matter were still available in 36.
> ...




Thanks for the info. 
I don't really have a good level profile shot of the bike, but I will take one first thing tomorrow.
There are some marks on the frame where it looks like there was a battery canister mounted, but who knows what has been done to/with it over the last 77 years lol.
The closest picture I have to what you are looking for is this, so see if that helps.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 12, 2012)

*Paint*



Coaster Brake said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I don't really have a good level profile shot of the bike, but I will take one first thing tomorrow.
> There are some marks on the frame where it looks like there was a battery canister mounted, but who knows what has been done to/with it over the last 77 years lol.
> The closest picture I have to what you are looking for is this, so see if that helps.




The down tube diamond in your bike is consistant with many different ad and catalog pics shown of the B models.
Looks like the fenders fit the tire radius well, are there spacers between the fenders and frame/bridge and fork? That front fender is still puzzling.
The battery strap marks are present on the bike I just bought also. I'm on the hunt for the correct light and battery can set up myself.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 13, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> The down tube diamond in your bike is consistant with many different ad and catalog pics shown of the B models.
> Looks like the fenders fit the tire radius well, are there spacers between the fenders and frame/bridge and fork? That front fender is still puzzling.
> The battery strap marks are present on the bike I just bought also. I'm on the hunt for the correct light and battery can set up myself.




Here are some I just took, tell me if that helps.



(I couldn't help it since the gates were put up by the class of '35)









And matching fender shape, even if they aren't same material,


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 13, 2012)

Ahhhh! Looks refreshing, but lose the battery strap on...that bike is too cool for such a thing. 
Chris


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 13, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Ahhhh! Looks refreshing, but lose the battery strap on...that bike is too cool for such a thing.
> Chris



I know the battery looks terrible, but I have no money for the correct battery tube right now, and I occasionally need the old silver ray to light my way.
Such is life, but the battery tube is on my list.


----------

